# Possible cylinder locking problem? Please let me know



## ezras (Jan 21, 2012)

I just got a new Taurus Model 94, .22LR, 9 round snub revolver and I have not fired it yet. After getting it home, I was inspecting the gun more carefully and found that the cylinder is allowed to rotate counter clockwise while the hammer is fully cocked. I have not seen a revolver do that before and wondered if it is natural for this particular model to allow the cylinder to rotate counter clockwise while the hammer is fully cocked. Does anyone know?


----------



## Sawmilljack (Jan 4, 2012)

If the cylinder isn't locked in place when cocked it isn't safe to fire. Return it immediately.


----------



## ezras (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

